# Cits ... >  Cepiens par .NET

## ansius

\\Tēmas sākums meklējams šeit//

teikšu godīgi, no manas mazās pieredzes ar uC, sāc ASM, jo tas ir ātrākais veids kā piespiedu brīvprātīgi iemācīties uC arhitektūru, īpatnības, un ko var ar viņu izdarīt. IRQ ir manuprāt pati svarīgākā lieta aiz elementāras komandu apguves kas ir jāzin, savādāk efektīvu kodu uzrakstīt nav iespējams principā. C ir ērti, īpaši iesācējam, taču tas nedod priekšstatu kā lietas notiek patiesībā, mans personīgais uzskats ir tas ka C der darbam iekš OS (aplikācijām) vai uzdevumiem kam izpildes laiks ir samērā nebūtisks, piemēram gaismas sensoram, taču nevis komunikācijai, kur programmas izpildes laiks ir ļoti būtisks.

----------


## rengens

Man ir pietiekama pieredze gan C gan ASM. 
Uz x64 vai x86 C gan nav īstā valoda kurā rakstīt aplikācijas, tam ir .NET, bet kontrolieriem tā ir īstā valoda.
Ar asm jau esmu pabeidzis pirms pāris gadiem! Ansius, paņem normālu PIC32 un Microchip C kompilatoru un dabūsi ļoti augstu efektivitāti!
Domāju, ka visi piekritīs, ka C uzrakstīa SPI metode, kas izmanto hardware SPI strādās ātrāk un effektīvāk par jebkuru ASM rakstīto software metodi.
Kuru valodu mācīties, to mēs varētu atstāt citam topikam... bet ne par to bija šis topiks...

----------


## ansius

> Man ir pietiekama pieredze gan C gan ASM.


 


> jā, drusku 
> bet šajā gadījumā līdz tam pat vēl netiku. Nestrādā pat while (!DataRdySPI());


 piedod, bet neiet kopā, tobiš vai nu tu māki vai nē...  :: 

.net atvaino bet ir galīgi garām nopietnam darbam, kur nu vēl posix savietojamībai.

un nekad C nebūs ātrāks par labi veidotu ASM kodu, NEKAD, maximums ko varētu izspiest ir vienāds, jeb ko tad tavuprāt kompilators dara? ja ne raksta mašīnkodus, kam iekš asm vienkārši burtu nosaukumi iedoti...

----------


## Slowmo

Kas skaitās nopietns darbs, kurā .NET nederētu? Jā, ir atsevišķi gadījumi, kad .NET tiešām neder (draiveri, kodeki), taču lietojumprogrammatūras izstrādei .NET ir ideāls.

----------


## ansius

> taču lietojumprogrammatūras izstrādei .NET ir ideāls.


 IMHO:
*) priekš slinkiem programētājiem
*) ja tavs klients lieto tikai windows (tīri teorētiski jau var caur silverlight, tikai nekad neesmu redzējis nevienu reālu piemēru)
*) un tikai x86 platforma
*) rezultāts gandrīz vienmēr ir lēnāka programma nekā tāda kas ir rakstīta iekš C++ 

protams, ka ir priekšrocības un atvieglota GUI izveide, tikai kurš nopietns aplikāciju programmētājs viņā veido savas aplikācijas?

nav man mega pieredze iekš programmēšanas (ja neskaita videnes programmēšanas olimpiādi, kas bija vairāk matemātisks uzdevums, tai laikos vēl pretstatā Pascal (ko arī mācēju) lietoju QBasic), bet orientējos AVR ASM, PHP, Perl, un pamatlīmenī C.

----------


## Delfins

Šaubos, vai ideāls.. pirmkārt jau tādēļ, ka vajag .NET freimworku un windows staciju un pi*a ap to.

Teorētiski ideāls ir kāds open-source, kas iet visur - GTK GUI, Java un t.t.
Ja vajag Windows un ātrdarbību, tad tīrs winapi, vai kāds freimworks.

Kā galējs variants - web/html - visas iekārtas, kam ir browsers `spēs redzēt un kontrolēt`. Ne velti rūteriem ir web-GUI.

----------


## Slowmo

> IMHO:
> *) priekš slinkiem programētājiem


 Kāpēc uzreiz slinkiem? Ir daudz dažādu bibliotēku, kuras var fiksi izmantot. Kāda jēga no jauna katru reizi izgudrot, piemēram, tādu lietu kā steks vai datu kolekcijas? 




> *) ja tavs klients lieto tikai windows (tīri teorētiski jau var caur silverlight, tikai nekad neesmu redzējis nevienu reālu piemēru)


 Nav tiesa. Ir tāda lieta kā Novell sponsorētais Mono. Esmu personiski pārbaudīji - .NET programmu (.exe failu) var bez nekādas pārveidošanas palaist arī uz Linux. Darbojas pat zīmēšana, izmantojot GDI).




> *) un tikai x86 platforma


 Ja domāts kā tikai 32 bit, tad nav nekādu problēmu ar x64, jo freimworks ta 64 bit uz 64bit OS. Savukārt, ja cita platforma kā tāda, tad skatīt to pašu pieminēto Mono project. .NET pamatideja ir būt portējamam dažādās platformās. Vajag tikai freimworku noportēt. Cik zinu, ir kaut kas darbojošs uz iPhone un arī Symbian. Pats mono arī uz Mac itkā darbojas.




> *) rezultāts gandrīz vienmēr ir lēnāka programma nekā tāda kas ir rakstīta iekš C++


 Te daļēji varētu piekrist. Lai gan, ja nemaldos, pats Visual Studio 2010 ir rakstīts, izmantojot WPF.

----------


## Slowmo

> Šaubos, vai ideāls.. pirmkārt jau tādēļ, ka vajag .NET freimworku un windows staciju un pi*a ap to.


 Arī C++ vajag savu "runtime". Tas pats attiecas gandrīz uz visām programmēšanas valodām. Ja nu vienīgi tikai pliku WinApi izmanto. Visās jauanjās Windows OS .NET nāk komplektā, tāpēc tas, ka nepieciešams tas .NET framework vairs nav nekāds arguments.

----------


## rengens

> *) priekš slinkiem programētājiem
> *) rezultāts gandrīz vienmēr ir lēnāka programma nekā tāda kas ir rakstīta iekš C++


 Šeit, Tu, atvaino, bet par 1., manuprāt, ļoti maldies!
Strādāju maizes darbu vienā no vadošajiem IT uzņēmumiem Latvijā, gadiem izmantojam pārsvarā tikai .NET biznesa aplikāciju izstrādei. Jā, ir alternatīvas, taču kamēr lielākā daļa lietotāju izmanto Windows un aplikāciju uzturēšana ir nepieciešama ātra un kvalitatīva, daži % ātrdarbības zudums nekādā veidā neatsver tos ieguvumus, ko dod .NET:
1. Ātra aplikāciju izstrāde
2. ClickOnce (automātiska instalēšana un jaunu versiju atjaunošana)
3. Pārbaudīta/augsta kvalitāte (ar maz gļukiem .NET pusē)
4. Lasāms kods, viegli uzturams

Tiklīdz kāds dzelzis ir uztapis kaut cik sakarīgs, cik man zināms, tam uzreiz parādās C kompilators, lai cilvēki var glīti tam rakstīt kodu. ASM īsti nav ērts ikdienas kodēšanai, atsevišķiem blokiem - jā ok, bet tas iet pretrunā, ANSIUS, ar platformneatkarību!!! Iznāk jauns čips - C varēs pārmigrēt bez lielām raizēm... pat starp svešām platformām. Ar ASM būs izaicinājums!

Nekādā veidā gan negribu nopelt nevienu valodu.. visas ir labas un katra savam mērķim!

----------


## ansius

> jā ok, bet tas iet pretrunā, ANSIUS, ar platformneatkarību!!! Iznāk jauns čips - C varēs pārmigrēt bez lielām raizēm... pat starp svešām platformām. Ar ASM būs izaicinājums!


 es jau neteicu ka asm būtu portabls, tieši otrādi, asm ir absolūti neportabs. tas kas manuprāt ir portabli ir JAVA kas tiešām iet visusr, bet diemžēl kopš ORACLE pārņēma SUN tas dīz vien nebūs nekas open...  :: 




> 1. Ātra aplikāciju izstrāde


  ir lieta, kas vienmēr ir pretrunā ar kvalitatīvu un labu kodu, vai arī ir ļoti dārgi - ātri, lēti, kvalitatīvi, bet izvēlēties var tikai divus...




> Ja domāts kā tikai 32 bit, tad nav nekādu problēmu ar x64, jo freimworks ta 64 bit uz 64bit OS. Savukārt, ja cita platforma kā tāda, tad skatīt to pašu pieminēto Mono project. .NET pamatideja ir būt portējamam dažādās platformās. Vajag tikai freimworku noportēt. Cik zinu, ir kaut kas darbojošs uz iPhone un arī Symbian. Pats mono arī uz Mac itkā darbojas.


 x86 nebija domāts kā 32bit, bet gan kā arhitektūra. šodien arm jau paliek par ļoti sīvu konkurentu kas ar laiku var mainīt tirgu un pat ļoti.

----------


## Slowmo

> Ja domāts kā tikai 32 bit, tad nav nekādu problēmu ar x64, jo freimworks ta 64 bit uz 64bit OS. Savukārt, ja cita platforma kā tāda, tad skatīt to pašu pieminēto Mono project. .NET pamatideja ir būt portējamam dažādās platformās. Vajag tikai freimworku noportēt. Cik zinu, ir kaut kas darbojošs uz iPhone un arī Symbian. Pats mono arī uz Mac itkā darbojas.
> 
> 
>  x86 nebija domāts kā 32bit, bet gan kā arhitektūra. šodien arm jau paliek par ļoti sīvu konkurentu kas ar laiku var mainīt tirgu un pat ļoti.


 Piemirsu pieminēt Windows mobile (tagad WP7). Tas kāreiz uz ARM tipa procesora parasti griežas. Un .NET kompaktais framework tur strādā ļoti labi.
Neesi līdz galam .NET būtību izpratis.

----------


## ansius

> Neesi līdz galam .NET būtību izpratis.


 problēma jau nav tanī kā tas ir domāts, kā to pasniedz MS, bet kā tas darbojas reālajā dzīvē... .net ir MS centieni nepazaudēt tirgu ko viņi veiksmīgi sagrābuši, MS klaji uzspļauj standartiem, vai arī panāk, lai viņu murgojumi, kļūst par standartiem. Tas ka pieder MS populārākā OS, vēl nepadara viņus par pareizo risinājumu. ir aplikācijas kur tiešām .net ir ok, bet no pieredzes un runājot ar IT speciem, kas ir ārpus lv līmeņa, par .net šķauda, patīk vai nē...


atvainojos par offtopic, moš jauns topic un .net pārcelt turp?

edit: paldies vikingam

----------


## RobinDAB

IMHO.
Par tiem NET "rāmjiem" - neesmu redzējis NEVIENU nopietnas klases risinājumu, kur šamējais būtu topā. Tikai un vienīgi amatieru līmeņa sīkprogrammelītes, kuras visas atbilstoši arī gļučī.
Īpaši jocīgi tas viss sāk izskatīties tajā brīdī, kad iet runa par piesaisti "real time" procesiem. Un it īpaši jautri uz kāda laptopa ar ieslēgtu power management.
Un viss tas jebatorijs ar pareizajiem un nepareizajiem framework versijiem - vnk besī ārā. Viss stāsts par savietojamību - mīts un baika 100%.

----------


## Delfins

Nu zinu pāris lielu projektu, kur LV ir .NET izmantots. bet lai uzturētu un attīstītu šādus projektus apakšā jāizmanto daudzi M$ produkti. Attiecīgi ne mazā kapeika aiziet licencēm.
RobinDAB, pilnīgi pareizi visu pateica, bet aizmirsa par ASP.NET... webs uz .NET ir vēl lielāks kakucis.

----------


## abidox

> IMHO.
> Par tiem NET "rāmjiem" - neesmu redzējis NEVIENU nopietnas klases risinājumu, kur šamējais būtu topā. Tikai un vienīgi amatieru līmeņa sīkprogrammelītes, kuras visas atbilstoši arī gļučī.
> Īpaši jocīgi tas viss sāk izskatīties tajā brīdī, kad iet runa par piesaisti "real time" procesiem. Un it īpaši jautri uz kāda laptopa ar ieslēgtu power management.
> Un viss tas jebatorijs ar pareizajiem un nepareizajiem framework versijiem - vnk besī ārā. Viss stāsts par savietojamību - mīts un baika 100%.


 
Nu tas net tiešām ir kautkāda s*da būšana jo piemēram Tildes Birojs 2008 pie instalācijas prasa 3.0 rāmjus un kautko tur itkā konfigurē (diezgan ilgi) bet uz kompja stāv uzlikts jau 4.0 uz svaigas instalācījas un tas TB 2008 vienkārši neinstalējas jo viņam vajagot tieši 3.0 nevis 3.5, 4.0 vai jaunāku.

no šā varam izsecināt, ka ja kautkas ir izstrādats uz 3.0 tad ja ir uzinstalēts jaunāks tad rāmis tad pastāv iespēja, ka softs neies.

Kautgan ci saprotu ja es no M$ novelku 4.0 tad tur jau ir iekšā viss no 2.0, 3.0, 3,5.

P.S. kautgan TB nav īsti korekts piemērs šīm nebūšanām, bet tas norāda, ka LV programmnodrošinājums iek izstrādāts ar stipri izteiktām īpatnībam

----------


## Delfins

izskatās, Tu nezini kas ir freimworks. 3.5 no 4.0 var atšķirties ļoti būtiski. Tā arī ir galvenā sāpe universāliem freimworkiem. Un tas ir tikai .NET koderu Tildē nopelns, ka netaisa patch-us un nepieļauj citus .NET freimworkus. pain-in-ass kā saka.

----------


## Epis

es kautkā nekādas lielās atšķirības nejutu ka pārliku softa aplikāciju no Net 4.0 uz zemāku Net 3.5 lai ietu uz win xp2 sp3 un softs iet arī visām jaunākajām windows versijām bez probēmām, vienīgā problēma kas rodās veidojot softu priekš kompjiem tā ir saisīta ar valodas kultūru un tiem izrietošajiem formātiem, kur dažādiem kompjiem uzliktas dažādas valodas, un tad vienam punkta vietā liek komatu, datumi arī ačgārni, tad met visādus errorus. 

atpakaļ Pic topika beigās kāds pieminēja klucišu bīdišanas stilla programmu vidi, tā laikam varētu būt Robotic SDK visuālās studijas paka ?  
vienreiz būju ieinstalējis, pabīdiju klucīšus un apstījos, nu tā, nav lielas ticības ka tur kautkādu Hard Real time ar tiem klučiem var sačinīt, vismaz ne uz kompja, varbūt iemetot softu kādā ARM procī vai citā robotu hardware,  kur nesēž windows Os, tad tur varētu sanākt kautkas. 
Drīzjau būs priekš tiem jaudīgajiem Ipad stila ARM pročiem, tas mobile windows un attiecīgi arī varēs kodēt tos ar Visual Studiju  ::  

Par citām kompja aplikācij veidošanas programmām varu teikt tikai to ka sākumā sen, sen atpakāl ka gribēju uztaisīt primo softu ar windows logiem, pēc ilgas programmas meklēšanas un vairāku programmu iemēgināšanas vienīgā uz kuras kautko varēju uztaisīt toriz bīj VS2005 express, pateicoties viņu video pamācībām, lielo web atbalstu kur ja ir kāda problēma uzdrukā google un izmetīs simtiem topiku, kur varēs atrast kā ko darīt, citiem softiem šāda atbalsta tik plašā spektrā man liekās ka nav. 
tākā nav brīnums ka daudzi jaunie izvēlās tieši VS kā savu sākumu. 
gadiem ejot es vispār vairs neskatos citu softu virzienos, jo ar šito varu izdarīt visu, sākot no server web lapu kodēšanas līdz kādai kompja progai, viens softs kas dara visu ko vaig.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Ja Tev viss iet, nenozīmē, ka citiem ies. 
Visticamāk tu no tā .NET izmanto labi ja 0.5% bibliotēku un tavā softā ir tik divas pogas (tas ir kā piemērs).

Nopietnajos projektos šitā freimworku maiņa ir baigā p%$#.
Pat tie, kas kodēja webu PHP.. ik pa laikam parādījās visādi brīnumi. Problēmas vairāk ir tiem, kas ir open-source un uzliekot uz specifiska hostinga dabū ziepes.

----------


## Epis

Nu ja pāriet no Net 4 uz zemāku Net 2 versiju ta sāk mest visādus errorus visādās vietās compilējot , net 3 arī meta pāris, bet tos varēja pielabot uz fikso. 

User interfeis ir vienkārš parastie logi, pogas, kā jau visām biroju progām, bet tā ir vienkāršakā daļa, tālāk iet usb ierīces viena printers otra datu ievadei, printerim sava dll bibloteka, ja kas ne ražotāja, bet no sorceForge, un datu ievade usb virtual COM ports ar to nekādu problēmu, un divvirzien komunikācija ar web serveri kur sūta xml failus + dažādas komandas, un servera pusē sava C# proga kas saņem un ģenerē datus sūtišnai, tākā nav tik sīka progamma kā piemēram pēdējā ko intreses pēc cepu priekš tā lidojošā 5+km rakeš palaišanas torņa, lai papētītu fiziku, ja kas es tur pētot aizgāju līdz intresantiem secinājumiem un tipa "risinājumiem"  ::  var lasīt starspace.lv forumā.

vispār microsofta VS kā platforma ir laba arī tadeļ ka visādām ierīcēm, aparātiem noteikti ka varēs atrast dll bibloteku ka tos vadīt, vai citām platformām arī ir tāda hardware ierīču atbalsta piejamība ?

----------


## Delfins

Androidam freimworks ir līdzīgi.. bet kā jau Google.. viss ir daudz smukāk un vienkāršāk, mazāk gļukaini jau nu toč.

----------


## Slowmo

Gļukaini? Nosauc kādu reālu .NET freimworka gļuku. Nesaku ka tādu nav nemaz, bet jautājums šeit drīzāk - vai ar kādu reāli arī esi sastapies.

----------


## Delfins

Starp freimworkiem mainās dažreiz kardināli noklusētais "behaivour", vai arī strādā pilnīgi savādāk. Visādas autorizācijas un t.t.  Vnk pieredze ar stulbo IIS/ASP/.NET  ::  Precžii nepateikšu, jo neesmu .NET koderis, bet projektā kā līdzrisinājums cīnījamies.

----------

